# Remote Control



## oneredsoprano (Jul 5, 2012)

I somehow managed to de-program my universal remote control. My mom was visiting me, and she lost the booklet. There isn't a brand name on the remote, just the words MADE IN CHINA. I took off the battery door, and the code on it is LM-1075. There is a number 1 above that. Can anyone help with codes and instructions? 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Googled LM-1075 and no results relating to LM-1075 remote control.
Universal remotes are very inexpensive. I think I paid about $8 for my last one.


----------

